#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Римэ >  > > >  >  >  Внимание Норджюнма переноситься!!!

## Dechen Zangmo

Посвящение будет проходить в Белых облаках 5 декабря в 16.00, адрес Покровка 4, Метро Китай город (вместо Открытого мира-там зал оказался занят).
Подробнее о посвящении:
Норджюнма является одной из пяти божеств богаств и тантрической супругой Дзамбалы -- главного бога богаства в буддизме.
Она Изображается молодой улыбающейся девушкой, в одной руке она держит початок кукурузы, в другой сосуд с драгоценностью исполняющий желания. Только Норджюнма и Дзамбала , два божества, которые способные привлечь богатство в конкретное место: дом, офис и т.д.

Благоприятно делать практику Норджюнмы, если ваш бизнес связан с природными ресурсами: леса, поля, разведение и содержание животных, ветеренария, продукты питания, лекарства и биодобавки, бумажное производство, полезные ископаемые и продукты переработки, медовые пасеки, разведение цветов, земледелие и все что с этим связно.
В случае если человек делающий практику Норджюнмы владеет аптекой или магазином, то лекарства, которые он продает, имеют большую силу, или продукты из магазина имеют силу лекарств и помогают людям. А сам человек в этом случае приобретает благую карму, заслуги и благодаря этому удачу и богатство.

Норджюнма это божество, которое помогает не только тем у кого уже что-то есть, но и людям в самой критической ситуации, лишенным всего или даже нищим. В тексте сказано, что "+даже если у вас нет и зернышка", то богиня дает людям зернышко кукурузы, которую она держит в руках и, начиная с этого зернышка, к человеку приходит достаток. Есть и ограничения -- Норджюнма, , помогает всем, у кого бизнес НЕ СВЯЗАН с убийством и продажей для последующего убийства живых существ - это
главное условие! Также Норджюнгма отказывает в своем покровительстве бандитам, и тем к то обогащается, отнимаю чужое силою.

Очень хорошо получить посвящение этого божества людям, у которых плохо получается работать руками (руки не оттуда растут , получив
посвящение и начитывая мантру Норджюнмы возможно развить мастерство рук и стать более икуссным в любой работе, и исскустве, связанными с руками. Практику Норджюнмы применяют для успеха в бизнесе, для увеличения богатства и собственности, накопления заслуг и благих деяний.
Стоимость посвящения 1200 руб, пенсионерам скидки.
Запись по тел. 8-903-220-69-70 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              8-903-220-69-70      end_of_the_skype_highlighting
Информацию и расписание о посвящениях Ринпоче Пема Рандрола можно
посмотреть на сайте http://randrol4u.narod2.ru/

Сначала это посвящение планировалось проводить в Кунпэнлинге, но в связи с тем, что Ритрит по Пхове переноситься на другие даты, посвящение будет проходить в Москве, ( не Открытый Мир, как было заявлено ранее), окончательное место проведения Культурный центр "Белые облака" в 16.00.

Справки и запись по тел.8-903-2 20-69-70

Также по этому телефону можно записаться на практику ПХОВА и предсказание судьбы МО.
Сейчас идет запись на предсказания на 10 или 11 декабря.
Практика Пховы возможно будет провести на новогодние каникул

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> ...Норджюнма является одной из пяти божеств богаств и тантрической супругой Дзамбалы -- главного бога богаства в буддизме.
> Она Изображается молодой улыбающейся девушкой, в одной руке она держит початок кукурузы, в другой сосуд с драгоценностью исполняющий желания. Только Норджюнма и Дзамбала , два божества, которые способные привлечь богатство в конкретное место: дом, офис и т.д.
> 
> Норджюнма это божество, которое помогает не только тем у кого уже что-то есть, но и людям в самой критической ситуации, лишенным всего или даже нищим. В тексте сказано, что "+даже если у вас нет и зернышка", то богиня дает людям зернышко кукурузы, которую она держит в руках...


Вопрос конечно не к автору перепоста или ламе, но к организаторам и сочувствующим. Скажите, а с каких пор Васудхара держит в руке початок кукурузы? Или это вариант из какого-то пост-колумбовского чистого видения? 
З.Ы. Как-то печально это все, за такие деньги, такой сервис  :Frown:

----------


## Choi

> Подробнее о посвящении:
> Норджюнма является одной из пяти божеств богаств и тантрической супругой Дзамбалы - главного бога богаства в буддизме.
> Она Изображается молодой улыбающейся девушкой, в одной руке *она держит початок кукурузы*, в другой сосуд с драгоценностью исполняющий желания.


Хо! Ургьен Вангчен  :Smilie: 
Васудхара стала держать в руке початок кукурузы с тех самых пор, как люди стали писать о событиях, не имея о них правильного понимания  :Smilie: 
Была дана обычная садхана Лхамо Норчжинмы из терма Лонгсал Ньингпо - с двумя руками и без кукурузы. Васудхара держит колос, как на картинке, вот он то похоже и трансформировался в початок кукурузы  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

> Вопрос конечно не к автору перепоста или ламе, но к организаторам и сочувствующим. Скажите, а с каких пор Васудхара держит в руке початок кукурузы? Или это вариант из какого-то пост-колумбовского чистого видения? 
> З.Ы. Как-то печально это все, за такие деньги, такой сервис


Я не очень люблю дхарма-бизнес, и совсем мне не симпатично то, во что превратились мероприятия уважаемого Пема Рангдрола. Впрочем время говорит само за себя, ринпоче в Россию больше не приглашают.

Васударини действительно в некоторых текстах держит в левой руке початок кукурузы, который, впрочем, иногда изображается не как початок, а как колос или цветок - такова особенность тибетской иконографии.

----------


## Choi

> Я не очень люблю дхарма-бизнес, и совсем мне не симпатично то, во что превратились мероприятия уважаемого Пема Рангдрола. Впрочем время говорит само за себя, ринпоче в Россию больше не приглашают.
> 
> Васударини действительно в некоторых текстах держит в левой руке початок кукурузы, который, впрочем, иногда изображается не как початок, а как колос или цветок - такова особенность тибетской иконографии.


Хо! *Denli*  :Smilie: 
К чудесному йогину Пеме Рангдролу никаких претензий быть не может по определению. Он приезжал собрать деньги для строительства храма Гуру Ринпоче, на что получил благословения у Е.С. Далай-ламы. Об этом было известно заранее, поэтому уместней рассматривать деньги собранные на его мероприятиях как пожертвования на храм Гуру Ринпоче (как я это и рассматривал). Что касается организаторов... то касается организаторов, девочки делали как умели  :Smilie: 
По поводу кукурузы. Нет, это не особенность тибетской иконографии, в тексте самой садханы чётко сказано - держит колосья (а мы ведь говорим именно про этот ванг).

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------

